# I am officially disgusted now after tonight's loss



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I watched most of the game vs. Dallas. The Rockets controlled the ENTIRE second half and still managed to choke the game away at the end and lose to Dallas AGAIN. I am now officially disgusted by this team, especially their inability to close out games that they are in control of. The game turned when Devon Harris flagrant fouled Yao on an attemped layup, and then Yao missed one of the free throws and Harris proceeded to drive right past Yao for a three point play on a layup on the other end. From there, the Rockets offense collapsed and they let Dallas continue to score. This simply cannot happen. I don't know if its coaching, egos (McGrady, etc?) or what but its hard to watch them continue to blow games like this. And I still notice that Steve Francis is not even being used. At this point, try something different, because the current formula is NOT WORKING! This team has too much talent to constantly play second fiddle to teams like Dallas, San Antonio, and the stupid Phoenix Suns. I hope I am not the only Rockets fan who is fed up with this. What can be done to beat these teams and become a legitimate title contender in the West. Yes, it is a tough conference, but there is no reason why we should not contend RIGHT NOW!!!!!:brokenhea


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AFunk4Life said:


> I watched most of the game vs. Dallas. The Rockets controlled the ENTIRE second half and still managed to choke the game away at the end and lose to Dallas AGAIN. I am now officially disgusted by this team, especially their inability to close out games that they are in control of. The game turned when Devon Harris flagrant fouled Yao on an attemped layup, and then Yao missed one of the free throws and Harris proceeded to drive right past Yao for a three point play on a layup on the other end. From there, the Rockets offense collapsed and they let Dallas continue to score. This simply cannot happen. I don't know if its coaching, egos (McGrady?) or what but its hard to watch them continue to blow games like this. And I still notice that Steve Francis is not even being used. At this point, try something different, because the current formula is NOT WORKING! This team has too much talent to constantly play second fiddle to teams like Dallas, San Antonio, and the stupid Phoenix Suns. I hope I am not the only Rockets fan who is fed up with this. What can be done to beat these teams and become a legitimate title contender in the West. Yes, it is a touch conference, but there is no reason why we should not contend RIGHT NOW!!!!!:brokenhea



i actually thought that i was more disgusted and embarrased by our team then everyone but i guess everyone feels the same way i feel, i can say this that i *never* hated our team and felt embarrased by them untill this game i don't want to hear the excuse that this is only the beginning of the season or we played tough teams iam just really sick and disgusted right now like most of you guys. i agree about the changes and that we need to play or do something else with our guys becuase i believed that we had a deep team but this is just awful the team needs to wake up and prove a lot of things


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

tough luck losers
GO MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Weren't we 6-1!?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just a thought... T-Mac had less than 20 shots but more than 10 dimes. Maybe his shooting arm playing with that sleeve is affecting his shots?

There are ONLY TWO PROBLEMS I SEE:

1. Rafer HAS TO GO! He has no business taking so many shots in a game.

2. Mike James is terrible. I almost think the man is done.

Take the shots from Rafer and James and give them to Francis and Bonzi. There. Championship contender in 3 months.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Just a thought... T-Mac had less than 20 shots but more than 10 dimes. Maybe his shooting arm playing with that sleeve is affecting his shots?
> 
> There are ONLY TWO PROBLEMS I SEE:
> 
> ...


I agree with everything here. 

This trade has to happen.
I don't care, Kobe is going to say "Absolutely I do".


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

The thing is, I'm not sure the Lakers will want that trade at all especially on the run they are at the moment. They want Shane, but no way they will want Rafer and Mike.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

people are ridiculous, they complain rafer doenst hit shots, then he got 7-13 and now people say he's taking too many shots.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I might be the most relaxed of the board right now. :biggrin:

We don't need trades, there's still time to make some rotation changes and see if we improve from there.

Once we've used all the possible lineups, then try to shake up the roster.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rafer did great last game, why the Hate?

James is still trash though


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I hate when rafer does well because it gives him the confidence to keep trying which makes him shoot the ball in the rest of games where he does terrible


----------



## shakesbeer00 (Dec 22, 2006)

me too. This is too much!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe it the coach did not give SF even one minutes. By the way, Luther has been terrible this season. He cannot dribble well like before, and then he no longer shoots well.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

shakesbeer00 said:


> me too. This is too much!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe it the coach did not give SF even one minutes. By the way, Luther has been terrible this season. *He cannot dribble well like before,* and then he no longer shoots well.


Actually his dribbling was worse last year than the few games he showed this season, thats if you seen him last year. What I think your saying is his point guard skills still sucks.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

At this point there is no reason Francis shouldnt be in there.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> At this point there is no reason Francis shouldnt be in there.


yeah (i would just like to say nice banner, i love heroes too)


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

:boohoo:Why can't you guys just admit that even on a night when the Mavs aren't playing particularly well, they're still too much for the Rockets. When the Mavs are on a roll they can beat the Rockets with one hand tied behind them.:yay::bananallama:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Jabba1 said:


> :boohoo:Why can't you guys just admit that even on a night when the Mavs aren't playing particularly well, they're still too much for the Rockets. When the Mavs are on a roll they can beat the Rockets with one hand tied behind them.:yay::bananallama:



Thats okay Dallas might get the number one seed in the WEST.
But GSW will have the 8th.

Enjoy the playoffs.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Seems GSW was too much for them too handle with both hands


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree with what mostly everyone has said. BEEZ yes, Francis MUST PLAY and Rafer Alston and Mike James are not being consistent positive players when they are on the court night in and night out. When something is not working and the team is not getting WINS (example, ANOTHER pathetic loss to Miami who is playing lousy this year) you have to shake something up and try different approaches, like different starting lineups, and rotations. Its just not working right now. Everyone needs to play better, or give others a chance. And to the Dallas fans that feel the need to put their 2 cents in, yes, you have the Rockets number as of late, I will give that to you, but you lost to the WARRIORS in the playoffs, so I don't think you have a lot of room to brag about anything either, so save it until you can prove yourselves in the playoffs this year.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> :boohoo:Why can't you guys just admit that even on a night when the Mavs aren't playing particularly well, they're still too much for the Rockets. When the Mavs are on a roll they can beat the Rockets with one hand tied behind them.:yay::bananallama:


so wheres the fishing trip gonna be this year?? you know the one after you lose in the first round to the 8th seed AGAIN

and in response to the actual thread the rockets are currently in disarray adelman still doesnt know what works and what doesnt and whos good and who isn't, he has to come to the realisation that this is a defensive minded team and he's forcing an unworkable offense on them, Yao posts up not get the ball at the top of the key, rafer sucks so he shouldnt play (i am very disappointed in all the people who have jumped on his bandwagon after he shot 7-13 in ONE GAME!! check his stats before and ponder please) but one positive has been scola off the bench and to a lesser extent (due to recent performances) Bonzi Wells AND Luther Head is NOT a point guard but Steve Francis is so JUST PLAY HIM


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FWIW, Dallas won't win West. Dallas won't come close to winning the West. We'd be lucky to finish in top 5.

Both teams are still trying to figure out a rotation, except DAL has Devin Harris, while HOU sticks to Rafer Alston.

My gripe with Alston is still his inconsistency. A player should know his place on the team, especially when you have T-Mac (who's capable of scoring ANYWHERE on the court) and Yao. Be a good/great shooter.... or be a passer. In Rafer's case, he needs to stick to passing the ball.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> and in response to the actual thread the rockets are currently in disarray adelman still doesnt know what works and what doesnt and whos good and who isn't, he has to come to the realisation that this is a defensive minded team and he's forcing an unworkable offense on them, Yao posts up not get the ball at the top of the key, rafer sucks so he shouldnt play (i am very disappointed in all the people who have jumped on his bandwagon after he shot 7-13 in ONE GAME!! check his stats before and ponder please) but one positive has been scola off the bench and to a lesser extent (due to recent performances) Bonzi Wells AND Luther Head is NOT a point guard but Steve Francis is so JUST PLAY HIM



I agree with what you are saying completely, please play Francis, Alston and Head do NOT work, and Adelman needs to get back the defensive game that wins games for the Rockets.


----------

